#ubuntu-ch 2018-01-15
<esco> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  dytwxcc: miup sspreitz WaVeR ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<esco> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  hxfiyjcwvv: tribaal tarzeau_ miup ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<esco> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  clrapdn: WaVeR tillo sspreitz â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<esco> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  oxwnlgdf: Mamarok tribaal miup ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<esco> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  lgfktqaowj: miup tillo tribaal ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<esco> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  xefni: ubuntulog2 tribaal tarzeau_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<esco> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  bqkzyhhl: tillo tarzeau_ Mamarok ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<esco> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  omattoqqx: sspreitz miup tribaal ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-ch 2020-01-17
<bhante__> is there someone who can help me with golden dictionary?
<bhante__> I cannot log into the main ubuntu channel for some reason.. not sure how
#ubuntu-ch 2020-01-18
<TechChristoph> Hallo
